# wood duck mount



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

I got my wood duck back from my taxidermist and I am pleased with the results...


----------



## Bent Rod (Apr 14, 2006)

Very Nice !!! Who did that for you?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

That is a beautiful mount!


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

WOW! That is one pretty looking bird! Very Nice! You should like it!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

gr8 mount and a gr8 specimen for the wall.


----------



## Radio Reno (Feb 14, 2007)

Without a doubt one of the most beautiful birds in Ohio and a nice mount as well.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Excellent bird!!! Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

very nice---now i know where to get some lemon flank feathers for hendrickson wings (fly tying)


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

Bent Rod said:


> Very Nice !!! Who did that for you?


thanx for the replies.... My taxidermist is Brian Knight of Knights Taxidermy.. he is a heck of a nice guy and he does awesome work... He has won many national championships in the masters division.... he is located in Wadsworth... his phone # is (330) 334-0119 He doesnt have a website as of yet but he has a guy working on it....


----------



## bowfisher (Jun 23, 2008)

that's a nice mount. although, i've seen brian do some good work, i paid him full price for my mount (two years ago) before it was done, now he won't return my calls. probably have to send a subpoena before too long.


----------

